# Team 7.0 / 2010 - 2 Ritzel auf Kassette lose



## bollo99 (26. Juni 2011)

Es geht um mein Team 7.0 aus September 2010.
Heute trat ich plötzlich ins Leere, bzw es gabe ein Geräusch welches jeden Radfahrer erschaudern läßt. 
Bei genauerer Betrachtung stellte sich heraus, daß die letzten beiden (Gang 8 & 9) Ritzel auf der Kassette lose bzw Spiel haben. Im Gahrbetrieb rutschen diese beiden einfach durch.
Da ich noch 30km bis nach Hause hatte, habe ich einfach die betroffenen Ritzel nicht mehr genutzt. 
Die Frage ist nun:
Ist nur die Kassette hinüber oder auch die XT Nabe?
Da ich noch kein Werkzeug habe um die Kassette zu demontieren kann ich nicht hineinschauen. Die Werkstatt im Laden von Radon hatte jedenfalls letzte Woche die Annahme von neuen Reparaturen aufgrund von Auslastung abgelehnt...
Aber eventuell kann mir jemand sagen welche Teile ausgetauscht werden müssen.

LG
Ralf


----------



## joscho (26. Juni 2011)

bollo99 schrieb:


> Im Gahrbetrieb rutschen diese beiden einfach durch.



Einfach nicht so lange kochen  Sorry, could not resist.



> Ist nur die Kassette hinüber oder auch die XT Nabe?



Vermutlich ist nur der Abschlussring lose. Werkzeug zum Kassettenwechsel sollte man als MTBler haben - wird sonst auf Dauer zu teuer. Also;
- Rad ausbauen
- Kassette abbauen
- Freilaufkörper sauber machen und kontrollieren [1] und etwas einfetten
- Kassette säubern (wenn schon mal ab)
- Kassette wieder drauf und halbwegs festziehen (40nm mach ich nie, will das Ding ja auch wieder abbekommen)
- Alles wieder zusammenbauen
- Testen

Je nach Laufleistung kann es auch Sinn machen Kassette, Kette und ggf. Kettenblätter zu tauschen. Aber Du kannst es erst mal so probieren.

[1] Wenn es dumm gelaufen ist, dann ist der Freilaufkörper hin. Glaube ich aber nicht. Kleine Grate kann man einfach abfeilen. Spielt funktional keine Rolle.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bollo99 (27. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Einfach nicht so lange kochen  Sorry, could not resist.



 Shit... F und G liegen einfach zu dicht beieinander 




joscho schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist nur der Abschlussring lose. Werkzeug zum Kassettenwechsel sollte man als MTBler haben - wird sonst auf Dauer zu teuer. Also;
> - Rad ausbauen
> - Kassette abbauen
> - Freilaufkörper sauber machen und kontrollieren [1] und etwas einfetten
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort.
Schon richtig - dieses Werkzeug sollte man haben. Aber da ich erst seit 1 Jahr intensiv fahre, kaufe ich die Werkzeuge so zu wie ich diese benötige. Ich werde heute mir entsprechendes Material zulegen.
Die Kette ist erst im März neu draufgekommen. Da ich diese mit Wachs fahre ist sie auch schön sauber. Die Kette tausche ich 1x jährlich.
Die Kassette kommt bei dieser Gelegenheit runter und neu. Nach 3000km bestimmt keine falsche Entscheidung.

LG
Ralf


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten kannst du aber auch gerne nach Bonn in die Werkstatt kommen, die Kollegen haben dich sicherlich nicht böswillig nach Hause geschickt, sie sind bei kleineren Reparaturen sehr hilfsbereit...haben natürlich in der Hochsaison jeden Tag mehr als genug Arbeit, sorry dafür!

Euer RADON Team


----------



## bollo99 (27. Juni 2011)

Danke für das Angebot. Ich war heute in Bonn. Und tatsächlich: 
Mir wurde sofort geholfen.
Defekt war im übrigen glücklicherweise nichts. Es hatte sich nur die Kronenmutter (heisst die so?) gelöst. Die Werkstatt hat sie festgezogen und eine 30km Probefahrt am Abend lief ohne Probleme vonstatten. Perfekt!!!
Damit ich mir in Zukunft mit solchen Problemchen selber helfen kann, habe ich mir dann noch an Ort und Stelle das entsprechende Werkzeug gekauft.
LG
Ralf


----------



## Mithras (28. Juni 2011)

Hatte ich auch mal, allerdings war das Gewinde an der Kronenmutter durch, musste nur die Kassette (und glei noch ne neue Kette drauf) tauschen, der Freilaufkörper war ok


----------

